# Storage for microfiber towels



## cheekyage (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi guys

Wondering what everyone else uses to store their microfiber towels. 

Do you keep them in a separate storage box?

Do you keep them out on a garage shelf?

Do you keep them in cupboard/locker? 

Wondering if there are also any pros/cons to each storage solution. 

Thanks!


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

storage box for me


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

A cheap set of plastic craft type drawers from the Range. It’s got 5 drawers so I have different gsm towels in each drawer and then I have an empty plastic tub that I put near the car when I’m detailing that I put all my dirty cloths in so I can take them in the house for washing without sitting them down on anything that may contaminate them.


----------



## Ajscott598 (Dec 29, 2016)

I have drawers in my garage that I'm not using in the house.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr K (Jan 15, 2014)

Plastic containers for mine, a different one for each type of cloth.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Some plastic box containers and lids and just before Christmas got a 5 plastic drawer until and it's great for keeping them in...


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm the same as Andy I bought a couple of plastic 5 drawer storage units from Wilco which I keep my microfiber and drying towels in. Think they were 15 quid each and I got them on offer 2 for 20 :thumb:


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

I know my answer will be frowned upon but they are simply all in a large plastic shopping bag that is in the car. 
I have no garage so best place for them. :tumbleweed:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Plastic drawer storage for me too, each drawer has particular clothes for each task and they're color coded to.


----------



## RoyW80 (Jan 20, 2013)

Really uselful boxes - 12 litre size are good for 40 x 40 cloths - folded in half. I have four boxes - interior, washing, drying and buffing


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

Wilcos have some plastic 4 draws at £10[also do 3 draw for £8].Which also have a handy lid that opens.Fits clay bars,tape,triggers and that kinda stuff.

Boom. http://www.wilko.com/invt/0188878

BB


----------



## cheekyage (Feb 28, 2014)

Plastic storage drawers it is!

Thanks heaps guys 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## maclof (Nov 30, 2017)

Gotta get me some of these, biggest problem I have is microfibre storage :S


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Big Bri said:


> Wilcos have some plastic 4 draws at £10[also do 3 draw for £8].Which also have a handy lid that opens.Fits clay bars,tape,triggers and that kinda stuff.
> 
> Boom. http://www.wilko.com/invt/0188878
> 
> BB


I have the exact same ones. They are bang on for clothes, pads etc.


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

Ho,let me tell ya Boys and Girls.Its absolute Heaven.I am seriously thinking about getting a Wilcos Tattoo and name my next child after the inventor.The secret trapped door on top makes it so,so special.No more where did i put that Clay Bar or Those Clay Bars. No more digging out Trigger Sprays anymore,NO,.We have the secret lid compartment.,four if not stacked.I have four stacked,two on two, Sixteen draws[only 2 secret draws if stacked can be used ] of pure organised,coulor coded,stage by stage sectioned,best,next to best and the dogs.
It WORKS
Glad i could help,have a great evening and always,
*Hail The Tubs*

BB


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

Ho,Forgot to mention.
The almost transparent frosted look.No need to even open the draws,its visable from a distance.Such a calming comfort being able to glance and they are ther.Both time saving and a Comfort.No labels,you can SEE them..........Happy Days.

Top,draw one-Best Buffing edgeless Microfiber cloths[laser cut of course]Black high GSM

Top.draw two-Best Drying Towels,New,like new only[two sizes]large grey,medium blue

Top,draw three-New,like new Glass and interior Microfibers.Blue Glass,Grey Interior[worth a mention its a realy Kewl Blue of _course_].

Top,draw four-Yes,i am afraid yes.The Foot soldier for years and years.Frowned upon by some.Loved by others,,,,YELLOW KIRKLAND,,,,,Brand new and as new.
ANYONE who just thought i wish they did them in other coulors need to,

*HAIL THE TUB*

BB


----------

